# Problems with SRAM chain drop on Prince



## jimmm (Dec 4, 2002)

Folks

Hi. My brother has a Pinarello prince with SRAM Red. He is experiencing a problem and was wondering if anyone else has run into it. I didn't see anything in my search of the forum.

He is using a standard RED 53/39 crank with an 11-26 cassette in the back. When in the 53x22 or 24 or 26 the chain angle is so great that the chain is dropping off onto the 39. He is using a SRAM chain and the wheels are Mavic Kysirium SL 2008

I have not had a chance to look at it but a bike shop did, said they couldn't fix it and blamed it on the short chainstays. I checked the specs and it is a 406 which is not short by modern standards. I am thinking the chain is the culprit but want to see if anyone else has run into a similar problem. There is no way to adjust the chain line correct?

Thanks

Jim


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

What size is the Prince in question?
I run the same spec Sram Red setup on a 09 56cm Prince with no "chain drop" issues what so ever. Fact is, this is the best shifting bike I've ever owned.


----------



## jimmm (Dec 4, 2002)

Hi. it is a 51.5 but I can't image that would make a difference but who knows.

What chain are you using?

Jim


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

jimmm said:


> What chain are you using?


Sram PC 1090R
I've built my last 3 bikes with Sram Red (09 Orbea Ordu, 09 Orbea Orca, 09 Pinarello Prince) with no issues. 
FWIW I do all my own work. If I can break it, I can fix it.


----------



## jhs (Oct 5, 2005)

I'm also having a problem with chain drop. 

I just brought home a Trek Madone (54cm) with SRAM Red and a Shimano chain and have dropped the chain going from the large chain ring to the small. I'm running a 50x34 compact with a 11-26 cassette. It also seems to be more of a problem when in the 19 through 26. 

Took it back to the shop and they adjusted the FD, but when I took it out after that it still dropped the chain. 

Jimmm, did you ever resolve this?

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## kyrider (Apr 28, 2007)

*same problem here but not all the time*

I sometimes experience the same problem on a Prince 09 w/ full Sram Red group. 
When I'm on a climb and I want to shift from the big ring to the small one the chain drops, but it doesn't happen all the time. On flat roads or when there is no tension in the chain it works fine. Also I noticed that it happens more often when I'm riding in 25/53 combination which kind of makes sense.
I usually tune my FD a little bit and I'm fine for few months. Cable stretch so don't panic just adjust little by little FD and you'll find the right setup.


----------



## jimmm (Dec 4, 2002)

That is what my brother had. He just decided to avoid those gears and go into the small ring sooner. He is away this weekend so I will ask him how it is working these days.

Jim


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

Try lowering your FD slightly. A FD that is mounted too high can cause it to throw your chain too far.


----------

